# Nervous Irish family moving to Melbourne!!



## cunno214 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi all, we are a family of 4 (aged 32 & 29) kids (7 & 3 girls). We are from Dublin and waiting on a 457 visa to come through hopefully before christmas and us to move over in jan. We dont really know where to start! We are looking around bundoora area due to my job been in corburg we looking for kids stuff to do, family stuff really, is there any families that may want to hook up to settle us in!! lol Is the bundoora area ok for family/school life? Really excited, and nevous. Any inside advice??? Is a car necessary, are prices very expensive for a run about car?


----------



## Kurai (Oct 1, 2011)

cunno214 said:


> Hi all, we are a family of 4 (aged 32 & 29) kids (7 & 3 girls). We are from Dublin and waiting on a 457 visa to come through hopefully before christmas and us to move over in jan. We dont really know where to start! We are looking around bundoora area due to my job been in corburg we looking for kids stuff to do, family stuff really, is there any families that may want to hook up to settle us in!! lol Is the bundoora area ok for family/school life? Really excited, and nevous. Any inside advice??? Is a car necessary, are prices very expensive for a run about car?


While I did not exactly live in Bundoora, I studied in a campus there for about four years. The area is incredibly beautiful. Friends who live near campus pay a fraction of what I pay for rent, and have a lot more space. This is understandable as Bundoora is probably as far out as you can get with public transport. This also means that a car is necessary, especially for a family. You can drive to the city in 35-40 minutes as oppose to the hour+ journey it would take on a tram. 

Having said that, the area is completely dead after dark. This is why I decided to live closer to the city - where you pretty much see people around the clock. Also, most houses are occupied by students - with student accommodation buildings scattered around everywhere. This is because there are two major university campuses there. Some things you may want to consider.

Let me know if you have any more question


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

public transport is good but you have to time your movement according to the bus/train schedule. car is not necessary but with kids i strongly recommend one. we purchased a 10 year old camry for $6000, paid insurance and car registration transfer over and above that. total cost was close to $7000 initially. husband uses public transport, we just take the car out over the weekends so the running cost isnt much


----------



## cunno214 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info, brill stuff.

Im thinking twice about bundoora I wasnt aware of the colleges. I think we will invest in a car now.
My job is going to be based in Coburg for 3 months then moving to blackburn/doncaster area and bundoora seemed to tick the boxes for us.

We're lookin for community spirit, family life, kids stuff, local shops etc.. (We dont want alot!!!! lol) Any suggestions around these areas?

This forum rules!


----------



## DannyCoyles (Feb 22, 2010)

Lots of Irish families here to help, just join our fb group Irish Families in Melbourne | Facebook


----------



## janer (Oct 20, 2011)

Don't be nervous about moving to Melbourne its a great place so be excited.

Other areas you might want to consider living in are Macleod, Greensborough, Thornbury, Fairfield as these are situated quite well for travelling to Coburg and Blackburn/Doncaster. They are all really nice areas with good public transport.

A car is a good idea as it will enable you to explore the area better at weekends. It may also be your best option for getting to work as most public transport goes into the city centre and not so much goes across to other suburbs. 

Good luck with the move. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## cunno214 (Sep 23, 2011)

That's brill advise, we are excited now we just got confirmed today that our visa has been granted!!!

After all our research we don't even know were to start now, lol.

Thanks for the advise, if any inside tips just let me know.


----------



## Kurai (Oct 1, 2011)

cunno214 said:


> That's brill advise, we are excited now we just got confirmed today that our visa has been granted!!!
> 
> After all our research we don't even know were to start now, lol.
> 
> Thanks for the advise, if any inside tips just let me know.


Congratulations on your visa grant and good luck!! I'm most certain you'll love living in Melbourne - after all, it "is" the world's most liveable city  Let us know if you have any more questions.


----------



## cunno214 (Sep 23, 2011)

Will have loads of questions now it truely starts


----------



## pinkevie (Nov 19, 2011)

Bundoora is a very family orientated area! And the rent or buying is much cheaper. We just bought a house in Watsonia (next to bundoora) and move in Jan. Currently living in Brunswick, we are abit over the traffic, small streets and hearing the tram early in the morning. Plus the rent is high! Its only 30 mins from the CBD by train. And if you are near PLenty road there's a tram that goes into the city. I work in Coburg and it will take me about 30 mins by car to get to work. Good luck with your move, you will love melbourne.


----------



## Araven (Dec 9, 2011)

*Moving to Oz*



cunno214 said:


> Hi all, we are a family of 4 (aged 32 & 29) kids (7 & 3 girls). We are from Dublin and waiting on a 457 visa to come through hopefully before christmas and us to move over in jan. We dont really know where to start! We are looking around bundoora area due to my job been in corburg we looking for kids stuff to do, family stuff really, is there any families that may want to hook up to settle us in!! lol Is the bundoora area ok for family/school life? Really excited, and nevous. Any inside advice??? Is a car necessary, are prices very expensive for a run about car?


Hey,

Myself and my family are in the same boat as you. Family of 5 (aged 28 & 32) and kids who are 8,7 and 3. Have you had any luck in seeing where is a good area to live for families. We were looking at point cook but we are really not too sure. We are heading over in Jan/Feb, once 457 visa comes through. If you find out any info please let us know and we will do the same.


----------



## cunno214 (Sep 23, 2011)

Araven said:


> Hey,
> 
> Myself and my family are in the same boat as you. Family of 5 (aged 28 & 32) and kids who are 8,7 and 3. Have you had any luck in seeing where is a good area to live for families. We were looking at point cook but we are really not too sure. We are heading over in Jan/Feb, once 457 visa comes through. If you find out any info please let us know and we will do the same.


We might be on the same flight Where are you from?

We are strongly thinking of Bundoora Macleod area North east area above Melbourne city if looking on a map.

I will update when I get over there with my opinion.

All the very best with the move, the feeling you go through are unreal, excited, nervous, sad, cant wait to be there, why am I going, back to been excited.......


----------



## Araven (Dec 9, 2011)

cunno214 said:


> We might be on the same flight Where are you from?
> 
> We are strongly thinking of Bundoora Macleod area North east area above Melbourne city if looking on a map.
> 
> ...


We are from Swords. What about yourselves?

Please do keep us informed once you get over there as i reckon it will be Feb before we head out. We were looking at the Bundoora area too at one stage. It looks really nice. Really don't know where to go. 
Have you booked flights yet?


----------



## cunno214 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm heading out on jan 3rd. London, hong kong, Melbourne.

My wife and 2 girls are heading in April.

We're from Dublin north. We'll have to keep each other informed on our progress, maybe hook up over there, help each settle in?

Send me a pm with your email address if you like.


----------



## Araven (Dec 9, 2011)

cunno214 said:


> I'm heading out on jan 3rd. London, hong kong, Melbourne.
> 
> My wife and 2 girls are heading in April.
> 
> ...


Definitely, keep each other informed and should meet up when we are all there. I will PM you shortly.


----------



## Cashw (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Cunno,

Hope you are enjoying the new city/country! I am from cork originally but have been living in Melbourne the last 4 years. We have 2 small ones (2 & 4) and have bought a place in greensborough which is near to where you are looking to stay. I am new to this thing so cannot pm you my details but if you ever fancy a catch up and beer + any adbvice we can ofter let me know and I'd be more than happy to catch up.
All the best


----------



## Cashw (Feb 3, 2012)

*Bundoora*



Araven said:


> We are from Swords. What about yourselves?
> 
> Please do keep us informed once you get over there as i reckon it will be Feb before we head out. We were looking at the Bundoora area too at one stage. It looks really nice. Really don't know where to go.
> Have you booked flights yet?


Hi Araven,

As I said to cunno we have been living in greensborough for the last 2 1/2 years now and love it. It depends what you are after I guess. With the small kids we don't go out on the town too much these days so it suits us. Its about 30mins to drive into town and also there are a couple of train station sout here which also get you into Flinders Street in 30-35 mins. On the plus side for us you are only 15mins from the wineries in the other direction and probably 30 mins to the yarra valley which is beautiful countryside. Plenty of schools, shops, new aqua dome currently being built in greensborough opens end of year, cinemas....plenty to do. Only downside I guess is if you like the beaches as we are probably an hour from a nice one but not the be all and end all. If you want to live near the beach and dont have millions you would need to go far south east, cranbourne frankston area but then a good hour to the city and in y opinion not as nice areas. Anyways let me know if you need any other info and, as with cunno, if you would like to meet up for a beer and "info" session when ye get here drop me a line.
All the best


----------

